# Kaeru!



## mattador (Apr 13, 2018)

I just saw that theres a new line of knives being added on JNS called Kaeru. Figured I could start a tread on it to build up hype lol. Probably to replace the itinonmonn line?


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh good. Thats what we need. Another hype post


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 13, 2018)

How about he tells us a little bit about the knives for a change rather than mystique and cryptic blurbless Instagram posts.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 13, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> How about he tells us a little bit about the knives for a change rather than mystique and cryptic blurbless Instagram posts.



Why bother. Most people will blindly buy whatever he's selling anyway... He could package and sell Japanese dogpoop and people would still go nuts over it.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2018)

hahaha.... japanesenaturalpoop.com

i would laugh my ass off... it gives a whole new meaning to working with mud on your stones  

But people continue to buy from maksim because he sells things he likes and believes in... its not a bad way to do business


----------



## dwalker (Apr 13, 2018)

Comment deleted


----------



## Lars (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice with all the love and respect in this thread!

Lars


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 14, 2018)

Well sorry, not trying to be disrespectful here. Just observing the limitless enthusiasm and "shut up and take my money"-attitude a lot of people have here. 
I understand that it might be rightly deserved by delivering good product, but I just find it kind of funny how many people will just blindly hype and buy stuff even when there isn't much info provided or regardless of pricepoint.

It's not so much the fault of him as it is the fault of his customers.  I think it's healthier for markets if customers always maintain at least some healthy scepticism and critical attitude, instead of just blind-hyping everything. Some outsiders occasionally frown at KKF for that reason...


----------



## Lars (Apr 14, 2018)

Yeah well, some people will believe anything they read on a forum ;-)

For me, the reason I like to recommend Maksim as a vendor is simply that in my experience he only deals good quality products and offers great service.

Just my opinion, of course..

Lars


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Apr 14, 2018)

Ive never gotten anything from Maxim (or Jon or James) that I wasnt completely satisfied with, whether there was a lot of forum chatter on the product beforehand or not. The same cant necessarily be said about every vendor out there or every heavily discussed item.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm not knocking the quality of his product. But especially Maxim does tend to be rather spartan and cryptic in his descriptions and explanations of his product. 
The issue here is that every knife, even good ones, has to make certain compromises in its design, and this can still lead to big differences between knives that everyone agrees on are 'good, just different'. 
The tendency of 'the public' to simply hype things doesn't always help in making these differences obvious to people pre-purchase. The fact that a knife is great doesn't mean it's great for everyone.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 14, 2018)

Trust...I trust Maxim like I trust Jon and James. They all tend to work with makers that know what they're doing, they do follow-up qc and most importantly stand by their products. None are what I'd call cheap but the value truly exceeds the costs charged.

As to product descriptions, I tend to trust kkf members for this and with all these vendors, their knives are being reviewed almost as soon as released.


----------



## maxim (Apr 14, 2018)

Need to buy that domain  
There is unfortunately not that many vendors that stand 100 % behind they products, there is still some and i love people that support them and me
The reason we have little info about our stuff so we keep those small vendors alive. If i do not sell my products i am 100 % wiling to keep them all and use them for my self  that have been my business plan all along, thats why i dont mind if people criticize me or my products. 



JBroida said:


> hahaha.... japanesenaturalpoop.com
> 
> i would laugh my ass off... it gives a whole new meaning to working with mud on your stones
> 
> But people continue to buy from maksim because he sells things he likes and believes in... its not a bad way to do business


----------



## maxim (Apr 14, 2018)

Ohhh and BTW hype or not hype, i think maybe over 80 % what i sell is outside this forum  Never field the difference if it was on the forum or not ! There is other platforms as well


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh I'm not knocking your product. It's just that I feel like you could sometimes do a better job of illustrating their specifics and differences. 
I'm not doubting the quality or your service; people's happyness and loyalty speaks for itself. But that 'universal appraisal' isn't always helpful in deciding between different knives before purchase, or whether something suits a specific user.

I _know_ Maxim, Jon and James are all great and reliable vendors (and personally I've also had great experiences with Koki), but not all of us can afford to buy every single on of their knives just to find the one that's most fitting. 
If you have enough loyal customers with blind trust regardless... more power to you.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 14, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> If you have enough loyal customers with blind trust regardless... more power to you.


I am guilty of buying a 'mystery carbon' knife from Devin Thomas; no question I can have 'blind trust' at times.

'course the knife is a great performer, so I did not get burned :bliss:


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 15, 2018)

mattador said:


> start a tread on it to build up hype





mattador said:


> start a tread on it to build up hype





mattador said:


> start a tread on it to build up hype





mattador said:


> build up hype





mattador said:


> build up hype





mattador said:


> build up hype





mattador said:


> build up hype





mattador said:


> hype





mattador said:


> hype






mattador said:


> HYYYYYYPE




Good job


----------



## brooksie967 (Apr 15, 2018)

maxim said:


> Need to buy that domain
> There is unfortunately not that many vendors that stand 100 % behind they products, there is still some and i love people that support them and me
> The reason we have little info about our stuff so we keep those small vendors alive. If i do not sell my products i am 100 % wiling to keep them all and use them for my self  that have been my business plan all along, thats why i dont mind if people criticize me or my products.



Yeah it's easy just to block people for no reason :rofl2:


----------



## mattador (Apr 15, 2018)

Oh god what have I done


----------



## labor of love (Apr 15, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Yeah it's easy just to block people for no reason :rofl2:



What are you referring to?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 15, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Well sorry, not trying to be disrespectful here. Just observing the limitless enthusiasm and "shut up and take my money"-attitude a lot of people have here.
> I understand that it might be rightly deserved by delivering good product, but I just find it kind of funny how many people will just blindly hype and buy stuff even when there isn't much info provided or regardless of pricepoint.
> 
> It's not so much the fault of him as it is the fault of his customers.  I think it's healthier for markets if customers always maintain at least some healthy scepticism and critical attitude, instead of just blind-hyping everything. Some outsiders occasionally frown at KKF for that reason...



Yeah, I mean the OP did kinda phrase the opening of this thread in a cheesy way. Blatantly making a hype thread for a knife we havent seen photos of or know much info about, but it sounds like maybe hes just making a joke?


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm hoping OP was being 'ironic' too ...


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 17, 2018)

Kaeru Kasumi Stainless

Prices are up, but no photos. Cheaper than the Itinomonns. The price difference between the 210 and 240 gyutos is considerable.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 17, 2018)

Photos are on instagram and Facebook. I like the profile and they do look nice.


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 17, 2018)

I like the profile too. These look single bevel though, or at least very much wide bevel. I am sure we will know more soon.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 18, 2018)

I've only bought three knives from Maxima Kato, a lefty Shig yanagiba, and a Mazaki, all very good knives I'm unlikely to let go.

Hype, anticipation, irrational need of another knife has a way of sucking me in, even without knowing anything about the Kaeru. The lowish price, and teaser on his instagram is tempting me, even though I don't have a real need for a stainless!


----------



## Xenif (Apr 18, 2018)

I want one with a custom green handle and saya, frule shaped like a crown, and I will name him "the Kermit", but then if I get that I need a CCK with pink handle named "Miss Piggy'


----------



## labor of love (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, kaeru look cool. Yall should probably go back to the mazaki thread-nothing to see here. Just some boring old stainless knives with a core steel no one has ever heard of. Profile looks real unoriginal too.
#jnspoop


----------



## panda (Apr 19, 2018)

better pick up those KU mazaki's theyre gonna appreciate in value!!


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Just some boring old stainless knives with a core steel no one has ever heard of.


Will we hear more about the stainless core Maxim?


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 19, 2018)

It is SLD, like Labor said, noone knows what that thing is:rofl2:


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 19, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> It is SLD, like Labor said, noone knows what that thing is:rofl2:


Hitachi? Stainless/semi-stainless? I'm being wooshed.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Man, kaeru look cool. Yall should probably go back to the mazaki thread-nothing to see here. Just some boring old stainless knives with a core steel no one has ever heard of. Profile looks real unoriginal too.
> #jnspoop



They do look cool from Maxim's instagram teasers. The spine appears very thick from today's post, kind of Kato-esque.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 19, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> They do look cool from Maxim's instagram teasers. The spine appears very thick from today's post, kind of Kato-esque.


It's another Mazaki!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't think everyone cares what steel it is. I'm fine with mystery steel from a good smith anyway. Maxim and I just happen to have the same taste in Knives. @JNSPOOP


----------



## Barmoley (Apr 19, 2018)

SLD is basically Hitachi version of D2. Should work very well given good heat treat. It's fine not to care about the steel and just trust the smith, even knowing the steel you have to trust the smith with the heat treat anyway. In this case Maxim provided the information of what the core steel is.


----------



## JaVa (Apr 20, 2018)

No no no no no. I've been on the straight and narrow for a good few months now and this just might make me fall off the wagon. 
Crap!


----------



## panda (Apr 20, 2018)

Look like cosmetic bevel which is good cause im not a fan of actual wide bevel. This is an interesting semistainless option. Waiting to hear about grind feedback. Would prefer skd cause what's point of semi lol


----------



## JaVa (Apr 20, 2018)

The way that wide bevel widens towards the tip suggests some detail work magic and onion slaying characteristics. SKD is soo nice probably my favourite steel and would've been great for sure. 

I haven't used a SLD steel and always wanted to, so with the price point, this will be a no brainer for me.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2018)

The tip, price and steel makes it a perfect candidate for a new petty for me.


----------



## Matus (Apr 20, 2018)

I am intrigued to try one and compare the steel to the one on Itinomonn SS which also makes more stainless than semi-stainless impression - could well be SLD as well (I have no way to actually know). It does not stain at all so far


----------



## JaVa (Apr 20, 2018)

labor of love said:


> The tip, price and steel makes it a perfect candidate for a new petty for me.



True that!


----------



## Juztian (Apr 26, 2018)

Just ordered a 210, will report back.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 26, 2018)

Juztian said:


> Just ordered a 210, will report back.



Cool...Im curious about the weight. Might reach out to Maxim.


----------



## Juztian (Apr 26, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Cool...Im curious about the weight. Might reach out to Maxim.



it says 155 grams on the website


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 26, 2018)

Im still bummed out that itonomonn is no longer in production. They were my go to recommendation for a decently priced performer to peoples that were new to proper chef knives. Hopefully these fill that gap.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 26, 2018)

Juztian said:


> it says 155 grams on the website



Ah yes...now the 240mm is listed at 180 grams.


----------



## panda (Apr 26, 2018)

These look pretty good, watch out tanaka


----------



## YG420 (Apr 26, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Im still bummed out that itonomonn is no longer in production. They were my go to recommendation for a decently priced performer to peoples that were new to proper chef knives. Hopefully these fill that gap.



Same :/


----------



## Midsummer (Apr 26, 2018)

I have had some small dealings with all three of the aforementioned vendors and they are very professional. Maxsim seems to have a spartan presentation/vibe with his knives. The art is in the function not in the bling. I like that approach. I had one of these new knives in my cart today. As a home cook I am so much more confident with stainless. I have some VG10 that maintains an awesome edge under my use. Bailed out- I am forced to slow down on knife acquisitions. The 210 value looks to be high (Q/P ratio). Looks very functional.


----------



## Consequence (Apr 26, 2018)

Wonder who makes these.
Or what the heat treat is like on that sld


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2018)

Consequence said:


> Wonder who makes these.
> Or what the heat treat is like on that sld



I dont. Just anonymous sanjo goodness. The fun aspect about this line is the profile and blade shape. Virtually everything Ive tried from sanjo around this price point is pretty easy to sharpen.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 27, 2018)

I would be cryptic too with copy cat snake mother******s circling around like sharks sniffing drops of blood from a mile away swooping in like an eagle, stealing my hard work, research, development and efforts so they can undercut me with cheap facsimiles all the while smiling on their way to the bank. Shark tooth eagle eye snake mother******s!


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Immaculately put.


----------



## DanDan (Apr 27, 2018)

But think of all the shiny colourful handles that could go on these!!!!! 

Speaking of handles, Maksim why do you love D-shaped so much?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2018)

DanDan said:


> But think of all the shiny colourful handles that could go on these!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of handles, Maksim why do you love D-shaped so much?



Yeah man-what about us leftys? Kinda reluctant to buy a beater if the handle needs to be changed.


----------



## Lars (Apr 27, 2018)

As a lefty I'm totally fine with righty d's.. Go figure..

Lars


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 27, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yeah man-what about us leftys? Kinda reluctant to buy a beater if the handle needs to be changed.



I'm also a lefty, not a fan of righty D's.

Also, why do you consider it a "beater," is it the price point, or steel, or design? Since I'm a carbon guy, how would SKD compare with Ginsankois SKD a beater steel? I've been eyeing up the Ginsanko Mazaki, but the price of Kaeru is very tempting.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry, youre right its not a beater. Just a more inexpensive knife. Basically its a beater knife price.



DitmasPork said:


> I'm also a lefty, not a fan of righty D's.
> 
> Also, why do you consider it a "beater," is it the price point, or steel, or design? Since I'm a carbon guy, how would SKA compare with Ginsankois SKD a beater steel? I've been eyeing up the Ginsanko Mazaki, but the price of Kaeru is very tempting.


----------



## Juztian (May 1, 2018)

panda said:


> Look like cosmetic bevel which is good cause im not a fan of actual wide bevel. This is an interesting semistainless option. Waiting to hear about grind feedback. Would prefer skd cause what's point of semi lol



Just got mine today, it is definitely a cosmetic wide bevel.


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2018)

Thats great news.


----------



## Juztian (May 1, 2018)

I'll post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2018)

Did you sharpen it yet? Ive never used sld, really interested how easy this knife is to sharpen.


----------



## brooksie967 (May 1, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Did you sharpen it yet? Ive never used sld, really interested how easy this knife is to sharpen.



If it's half as good as Masashi's SLD then I think people will be happy.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 2, 2018)

Any reports on performance, profile or preferences?

Hows the handle and how's it handle?

I've got a 210 arriving today. It will be my first new knife in a while.

Maxim has impeccable taste in knives. Expectations are high.


----------



## labor of love (May 2, 2018)

Maxim told me has has some octagonal ho handles coming in so I will be pulling the trigger this week.


----------



## panda (May 2, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> If it's half as good as Masashi's SLD then I think people will be happy.



i really want a masahi but in old school yoshikane profie where he used to work. the profile he uses looks like a fat crayon. completely flat and then a 9 month pregnant lady gut. complete deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 2, 2018)

Just got it. Striking profile, nothing like I've seen before. 

The tip and belly are akin to the KS but the heel has more height. Very flat profile. I only chopped up a carrot and onion but liked it.

The tip doesn't have the same slender flatness of say a Dalman or Kono ginsan, but I think thats the case because the height of the tip section is quite low and they need to put some strength in there someplace. 

It moved through product nicely, all be it some stiction due to the sandblasted faux-wide bevel.

Has a very nice hand feel. Spine or choil isn't polished but isn't too sharp either. Part of the Kanji was imprinted beyond the spine and kinda deformed it. 

Handle and mount are solid. I really like fat necks on my knives where the mache is hidden in the handle. 

I think it is a good pro-style knife. Lots to like, isn't trying to be everything and moves through food nicely.

Overall it will cut.


----------



## Matus (May 2, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Im still bummed out that itonomonn is no longer in production. They were my go to recommendation for a decently priced performer to peoples that were new to proper chef knives. Hopefully these fill that gap.



I got one of the last Itinomonns in 240. I would love to make a comparison to Kaeru, but do not have the funds now. They seem to be quite different


----------



## panda (May 2, 2018)

i like fat necks on the tang also because i find it much more comfortable to hold, not many people talk about that but there is quite a lot of variation on that part among different knives.

how is the cutting performance? any similarities to other knives youve tried? and what does the steel feel like on stones?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 2, 2018)

Cutting Performance. Smooth and solid, no tricks, very easy to cut strait through hard veg without steering or wedging. Reminded me of my Shigs

Panda, I totally agree about necks. All of my knives longer than 180 have hidden machi, It give more heft to that area.

I don't think it was sharpened yet cause it had no edge whatsoever. I just stropped it on 1200 paper to give it some bite. Felt a lot like the Genetsu but haven't put it to the stones yet.

Very attractive glad I will add.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 2, 2018)

mucho what size did you get?

[edit: was a 210mm per earlier post]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 2, 2018)

I got the 210. I quickly sharpened it on the JKI Diamond 1/6K diamond stones and lightly polished and finished the edge on Tomae Suita. 

Remaining edge was refined but aggressive.

Each to their own but I cares about aesthetics, even if its look is ugly, eh. Let me say the sample I have has an outstanding level of FF. In fact, quite a looker. We'll see what it looks like after the first thinning and refinishing? 

Its like a Sakai profile and tip, is taller in the heel with less belly transition. It's a unique shape. Tip is slightly raised and there whole design has a swept up look and feel.

Its nimble yet weighted enough to inspire confidence in the hand. Welter weight? Not Laser. 

The steel feels like my semi-Gengetsu in hand and on stones with the same sharpening progression. Core steels is a touch slippery and hard HRC but very easy to sharpen semi-stainless.

I think this knife is going to have a following in the bang for buck for Pro's and homers.


----------



## panda (May 2, 2018)

would you say its favorable to tanaka?


----------



## labor of love (May 2, 2018)

Mucho, original gengetsus or newer gengetsus?


----------



## skiajl6297 (May 3, 2018)

I just got the 240 myself, cut a few items, no strong opinion yet beyond the in-hand feel. Above average D handle for being so simple. Aesthetics are nice - I dont mind the aesthetics of the wide bevel - very curious to see how it looks after a sharpening or three however. The knife feels balanced, surprisingly nimble. As Mucho noted, eased spine and choil, expected levels of fit and finish for the dollar. Definitely curious to see how it handles post-sharpening. I ran through some large carrots with this and my Dalman used for every other cut. Didn't get the same wow factor of falling through food as I have had with wide bevels, e.g. Kochi. But it is also out of the box and I havent touched the stones. I think this will be a great family knife - one I wont freak out if my wife cuts and leaves out for a few hours unattended. I also emphasized that this should be a durable edge, which further upped the wife acceptance factor. I also love the profile - will see how it slays onions post-sharpening. Time will tell but for the dollar, so far very impressed.


----------



## Barmoley (May 3, 2018)

Got my 240 yesterday too. Used it to cook dinner out of the box. Was sharp enough to cut potatoes, cucumbers and cabbage well, but not sharp enough for tomatoes. Food release is average at best, people who prefer food release won't like it. Food release is worse than itinomonn 240 I had, but better than some of the true lasers. The knife feels like a light middle weight, balance is pretty neutral and the knife feels nimble. The handle on mine is better than the usual, entry level ho d handle. Mine is nicer than the itinomonn had and better than the one on toyama. Fit and finish is nice at this price level, no sharp corners anywhere, choil and spine eased slightly. My blade is exactly 240x50. The steel doesn't seem to be very reactive, but I didn't cut anything very corrosive, just a few tomatoes, before I gave up, seems to be less reactive than gengetsu ss, won't know for sure until I cut some onions, etc. All in all a good buy, maybe very good, given the price. Time will tell, depending on how sharpening and retention go.


----------



## Xenif (May 3, 2018)

Just saw this, usually I only do this with a CCK, would you guys do this to your Kaeru !? I might need a battletoad
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BiSDHUMgdmA/?utm_source=ig_web_share


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 3, 2018)

Battletoad?


----------



## Barmoley (May 3, 2018)

Kaeru is frog, a frog that can go through bones Battle toad, sounds perfectly reasonable :rofl2:


----------



## Tonsku38 (May 3, 2018)

Any thoughts of edge retention yet?


----------



## DanDan (May 3, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Just saw this, usually I only do this with a CCK, would you guys do this to your Kaeru !? I might need a battletoad
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BiSDHUMgdmA/?utm_source=ig_web_share



:lol2:

When I first saw the video I thought that piece of food on it was a GIANT chip


----------



## Jville (May 3, 2018)

DanDan said:


> :lol2:
> 
> When I first saw the video I thought that piece of food on it was a GIANT chip




Haha me too... She is looking fine though.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 3, 2018)

I've been deliberately rough with it and still shaving sharp. The 210 would be a line cooks dream. Nimble fast tip, used to mince some shallots to death. Heel just blasted through the chop cuts, then I intentionally wacked the board a few times, just to push the edge beyond normal use. No chips, dips, rolls in the edge. Ans where the edge didn't hit the board that much (tip/belly), was still sticky sharp. 

I'd say HT is dialed in very well. FWIW, This knife must be from a very well established/experienced/high production maker. The HT and Its a lot of knife for $130.


----------



## toddnmd (May 3, 2018)

Okay, I'm intrigued. I wanna order a 210, but it's not enough to get free shipping. Anyone in the U.S. want to order one as well? I'll cover half the U.S. shipping cost.


----------



## labor of love (May 3, 2018)

Todd, wish you wouldve posted that yesterday. I wouldve helped you out, I have a 240mm on the way. Maybe pick up the petty? We havent heard anything about it yet and it looks sweet.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 4, 2018)

Im thinking of adding that petty just to have another. One of the most fun knives Ive used on a while and at this price point feel free to play rough with it. Edge retention is amazing in my sample.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 4, 2018)

I'm honestly not trying to create hype. Their not perfect or even close, but fun yes. Just diced up some tomatoes for breakfast on my stainless steel counter. Granted I went light, but still. Kaeri just laughed at it. Next trick will be clearing some brush from the side yard, then maybe even a little lawn edging. And I'm just getting started. HA


----------



## labor of love (May 4, 2018)

It is a cool idea I think to pair together pretty tough steel with what appears to be a nimble pointy tip. Normally Id likely chip and repair this kind of tip periodically from working in a chaotic kitchen.


----------



## Tonsku38 (May 4, 2018)

I have Yoshikazu Ikeda W2 and I'm tired of edge retention, reactive cladding and all that wiping. Was going to go for AS blade but after reading this tread I think I need this kind of tool. Just pulled trigger on 240 and can't wait to try it!


----------



## HRC_64 (May 4, 2018)

The 240 looks like a funayuki 
(maybe crossed with a KS)

= Like


----------



## HRC_64 (May 4, 2018)

I wonder if this will prove
the hypothesis that shape
matters more than
steel, smith, or origin myth.


----------



## labor of love (May 4, 2018)

How much more would I have to pay to get a toad kanji? Move over dragon.


----------



## Xenif (May 4, 2018)

I wonder for a while why Maksim purposefully choose Kaeru as the name, as it sounds like "Return" in japanese, perhaps return for more business at JNS.
A chef using a "Kaeru", return of customer
A home cook using a "Kaeru", safe return of loved ones 
If this word play is correct, very well played (& do I win one [emoji56] )


----------



## JBroida (May 4, 2018)

the kanji are very different though


----------



## labor of love (May 4, 2018)

labor of love said:


> How much more would I have to pay to get a toad kanji? Move over dragon.



Sorry I mean like an image of a toad. Preferably hopping around.


----------



## Xenif (May 4, 2018)

JBroida said:


> the kanji are very different though


Yeah definately but phonically the same right ? &#24112;&#12427; (return) is pronouced kareu , &#34521; (frog) is also pronouced kareu.

I am not an expert in japanese by any means


----------



## JBroida (May 4, 2018)

yeah... they sound the same


----------



## Xenif (May 4, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Sorry I mean like an image of a toad. Preferably hopping around.


https://kostya-pingwin.deviantart.com/art/Battletoads-Rash-459843596


----------



## labor of love (May 4, 2018)

Xenif said:


> https://kostya-pingwin.deviantart.com/art/Battletoads-Rash-459843596



&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Jville (May 6, 2018)

These look to share some similarities to the tadafusa sld from cleancut.


----------



## labor of love (May 6, 2018)

Yeah, but kaeru has a tip I prefer, no hammer finish and no rosewood handle. Still a winner.


----------



## Jville (May 6, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yeah, but kaeru has a tip I prefer, no hammer finish and no rosewood handle. Still a winner.



You don't like rosewood handles? They look super nice. I haven't had any d rosewoods, but those look superb. I like my other rosewood handles.


----------



## labor of love (May 11, 2018)

My 240mm arrived yesterday. Really quite a fun knife so far. The only thing I may work on is rounding the spine and choil just a tad...but Im very happy with it.


----------



## labor of love (May 11, 2018)

Jville said:


> You don't like rosewood handles? They look super nice. I haven't had any d rosewoods, but those look superb. I like my other rosewood handles.



Im a lefty, and yeah not really crazy about rosewood.


----------



## Jville (May 11, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Im a lefty, and yeah not really crazy about rosewood.




Makes sense about the righty d. I wouldn't like any of those if I were a lefty.


----------



## brainsausage (May 11, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Im a lefty, and yeah not really crazy about rosewood.



Ill second this. Rosewood never felt right to me. Havent used a knife handled in it in years. Thought it had kind of fell by the wayside. Granted- they do look nice. But just dont warm up over extended use IME.


----------



## panda (May 12, 2018)

rosewood is too hard, soft woods are better for handles. needs a low heat treat


----------



## Jville (May 12, 2018)

Dang alot of haters of the rosewood I guess. I'm not one of them. I've had multiple and liked them all, but everybody has their own preferences.


----------



## wbusby1 (May 12, 2018)

Recommended my boss get this knife and while she's hasn't warmed up to it (upset that SLD's stainless is noticeably less "stainless" than others, flatter profile, wa-handle, lighter knife) I think it's pretty phenomenal, especially at the price point, I honestly prefer it to the itinomonn 210 I tried a while back. This knife is now going to be my go-to knife rec for those "I want to get a nicer knife" people.


----------



## panda (May 12, 2018)

Still way preferable to ebony &#129315;


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 12, 2018)

BFD about the handle? I prefer Scotts tissue to Charmin? HA

What do you guys think about its edge retention. Pretty thick tip huh


----------



## labor of love (May 12, 2018)

Mucho, that was one of my concerns because I read your earlier observations. But mine ghosted through potatoes like thin air.


----------



## labor of love (May 12, 2018)

Okay, just diced 3 onions. I see what you mean now. Probably a little more resistance than what Im used too at the tip.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 12, 2018)

I'm not knocking the tip at all, a little more meat behind the point is a good thing for a knife like this. It will happily handle sloppy chores and cool w being left behind NP.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 14, 2018)

Put the Kaeru to a tough test yesterday. Cutting through a garlic bulb root. Super tough, had to use my palm, deba-style to get through four of them. I was torking the knife, smashing it into the garlic, pretty much Neanderthal style. 

No chips and only four or five rolled edges, that will come out with sharpening. I did touch it up on a Ohira Tomae Asagi and it produced a very keen but toothy edge.


----------



## Xenif (May 20, 2018)

Had the Kaeru 210 for 48hrs, so far 4 meals, cut everything from squash to cherry tomatoes to striploin to breaking down a chicken. 
What I Like: Pretty nimble and light, excellent cutter. Huge flat spot in the middle, great for dicing. Very tough (more on that later). Wont win at any strawberry coring competitions, but is sufficient for a 210.

I also put my Kaeru through a tough test, although not on purpose, I knocked over my pepper mill, which knocked iver the olive oil, which sent the Kaeru on the board 4 feet in the air landing tip first onto stone floors. Now the pictures thats worth a thousand tips:












If it was another knife I wouldve lost a LOT more tip. Oh well, now I get to sharpen it and will get back on how that goes


----------



## Sleep (Jun 10, 2018)

I wasn't a big fan of the fake wide bevel blasted finish.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah but think about it this way, if kaeru had a nicer finish it wouldve costed some more. Thats what I actually like about the knife. Were paying for just labor costs that go into things that matter functionally.
Now tell me more about how you refinished the blade, it looks great!



Sleep said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the fake wide bevel blasted finish.


----------



## Xenif (Jun 10, 2018)

Sleep said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the fake wide bevel blasted finish.


Yes tell us more! I want to refinish mine too.


----------



## Sleep (Jun 10, 2018)

I used 600 grit wet sandpaper followed by a polish with fine steel wool. I rounded the spine and choil a little more too. Took me about 20min.

I'm sure I could feel a bit of drag from the blasted satin finish. Quite noticeable when halving onions.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 10, 2018)

That looks good Sleep. The tesshu petties from aframes have that stupid faux bevel as well ... first thing to go


----------



## labor of love (Jun 10, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> That looks good Sleep. The tesshu petties from aframes have that stupid faux bevel as well ... first thing to go



Yep. Same cost cutting measures are in place too.


----------



## tommybig (Jun 11, 2018)

That does look way better. Thanks for sharing.

Does anyone know whether all the 210s have the bigger/wider tang that goes into the handle. I kinda like the way the 240 looks on the website but i am eyeing a 210.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep, 210 has nice large emoto, not sure how deep the tang goes though, it also offers hidden mache too, which I like.


----------



## Tonsku38 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sleep said:


> I used 600 grit wet sandpaper followed by a polish with fine steel wool. I rounded the spine and choil a little more too. Took me about 20min.
> 
> I'm sure I could feel a bit of drag from the blasted satin finish. Quite noticeable when halving onions.



Is there any difference at food release with that new finish?


----------



## Sleep (Jun 13, 2018)

Tonsku38 said:


> Is there any difference at food release with that new finish?



Hard to say as I haven't used it much since refinishing. We're having a quiet week while our kitchen gets refurbished. This morning I cut 15kg of potatoes for gratin (I hate mandolines!) and food release was brilliant.


----------



## Tonsku38 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sleep said:


> Hard to say as I haven't used it much since refinishing. We're having a quiet week while our kitchen gets refurbished. This morning I cut 15kg of potatoes for gratin (I hate mandolines!) and food release was brilliant.



I had to try it too. Just 5 minutes with sandpaper and it already looks ten times better.


----------



## panda (Jun 14, 2018)

you're nuts, slicing potato for gratin is one of the few tasks i actually do use mandoline  or hobart slicing machine for big batches.


----------



## Jville (Jun 14, 2018)

panda said:


> you're nuts, slicing potato for gratin is one of the few tasks i actually do use mandoline  or hobart slicing machine for big batches.



I'll use a mandolin for chips, but other than that I avoid them.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 14, 2018)

Grooved pickle chips. Try that w a knife


----------



## Xenif (Jun 15, 2018)

Frogzilla~~


----------



## Jville (Jun 15, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Grooved pickle chips. Try that w a knife



Valid point. Waffle fries would also be quite tricky


----------



## niwaki-boy (Jun 15, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Grooved pickle chips. Try that w a knife




Sakai Takayuki tofu knife could.. but sharpening would be a different matter


----------



## daveb (Jun 15, 2018)

panda said:


> you're nuts, slicing potato for gratin is one of the few tasks i actually do use mandoline  or hobart slicing machine for big batches.





Jville said:


> I'll use a mandolin for chips, but other than that I avoid them.



I use a dishie. They use a mandy.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 15, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Grooved pickle chips. Try that w a knife



Maybe with this knife?


----------



## Triggaaar (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## panda (Jun 21, 2018)

i have a 240 on loan and i gotta say it's da best under $200 knife i've come across. solid all around, ground pretty thin too. that cosmetic faux wide bevel is really ugly tho, lol


----------



## Sleep (Jun 24, 2018)

Definitely agree. I was expecting something like a wa handle Misono/Masahiro but this is so much better!

The guys at work love the 150 petty. I think they're ordering another. It's a bit too beefy for me though. I prefer my 150 Ginga.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 25, 2018)

Its a great knife and I think the cosmetic san blasting looks cool. Hey, some people like a little style some like total utilitarian. I touched it up this weekend. Love's a 1000 finish too.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 9, 2018)

Just wanted to revisit this - I broke out the stones this weekend and thinned/sharpened the 240 and it turned out great. Probably a total of an hour put into it between thinning, sharpening, and then sanding. Rounded spine and choil ever so slightly, and the faux wide bevel polished right out neatly. Also the steel took a very keen edge. No more carrot splitting/cracking. Really a heck of a value here in my opinion. And aesthetics are very easy to get around. Frankly, I think this would be a perfect knife project for someone who is afraid to really dive deep into sharpening, thinning, etc. on a “fancy” knife.


----------



## sac36555 (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve been interested in their 150 Petty. I really want to try JNS and Maxim out for the first time. So far Jon @JKI and Bernal Cutlery have been exceptional.


----------



## Thrive (Nov 25, 2018)

I've been looking at the Kaeru 240 gyuto and I think I want to pull the trigger. The only problem is that I can't find a saya for it on the website or anywhere on JNS where I might get a custom one made. Not having a saya is definitely a dealbreaker for me, as I'd like to take it to work and back.

Am I just being a noob or is it not possible to get a saya without making it myself or mailing my knife off for a couple weeks?


----------



## parbaked (Nov 25, 2018)

You can make a cardboard saya or get a plastic edge guard cheap if you need to transport your Kaeru.


----------



## Thrive (Nov 25, 2018)

Fair enough. That could work temporarily but I suppose it's make my own or ship it off for a long-term solution? I know it's a relatively cheap knife and all and I'd use it for a beater, but I believe in taking extra good care of cheap things that may not be made as well as more expensive stuff.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a 210 Kaeru...it's s really tough knife that doesn't need to be babied.
If forced to generalize I'd say it is much more "durable" than a more expensive knife.
It is certainly not a cheap thing that needs extra care...just the opposite.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BiSDHUMgdmA/?utm_source=ig_web_share


----------



## YG420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Jon makes excellent sayas, I have a few of my knives there getting fitted. The tapered style he offers fits knives like a glove and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Migraine (Dec 1, 2018)

Maksim posted on Instagram that there's an updated Kaeru on the way. False wide bevel is gone which will please many I'd imagine.


----------



## sac36555 (Dec 8, 2018)

Migraine said:


> Maksim posted on Instagram that there's an updated Kaeru on the way. False wide bevel is gone which will please many I'd imagine.



Did he give a date?


----------



## Migraine (Dec 8, 2018)

He replied under the Instagram post that if you order one now you'll get a new one.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Dec 8, 2018)

Can someone do a comparison in between new and old style when it arrives lol


----------



## Migraine (Dec 8, 2018)

Maksim said it's purely cosmetic.


----------



## Migraine (May 20, 2019)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxr0a8hH6EY/

New version.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2019)

Maxim started carrying v2 Kurouchi kaeru santoku and nakiri. Really wish he’d do some gyutos also.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 9, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Maxim started carrying v2 Kurouchi kaeru santoku and nakiri. Really wish he’d do some gyutos also.


Yep. That would make me buy one.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2019)

I think if enough people harass him he’ll do it. I’ve already bothered him a little about it.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 9, 2019)

I got a 210 Gyuto for a line cook. The knife lives on the line now and is a fantastic line knife. The tip is not fragile and it is not too tall. All the line cooks are really digging it. Great deal.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2019)

Oh yeah. It’s a pretty legit knife. Really killer profile. I’ve actually used the profile for a custom knife. Would love to see a carbon version.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 9, 2019)

I love some good v2


----------



## Jimbo1217 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, so I have recently picked up a W2 240mm Kaeru with stainless cladding while it was on sale, and put it to use today.

I have to say I am impressed! Performance wise it is similar to the Itinomonn stainLESS, therefore those that have used the knife know what I am talking about. I did my first prep with the knife so I can’t talk much about edge retention.

I have no idea who the maker is behind this knife series, but I’m assuming Yoshikane or Wakui (that is if they are still working together). If any one has the knife, please chime in to discuss if you’d like.

All in all, I’m very happy with this knife given the price, and would urge those who want to purchase a knife that performs well at a lower price. You won’t be disappointed (it’s still on sale now lol).

Thanks for reading!


----------

